# Vermont Beekeepers Summer Meeting



## JPK (May 24, 2008)

Michael Palmer said:


> The VBA summer meeting will be held at Sharon Vermont on July 26. John Skinner will be speaking. For details see: www.vtbeekeepers.org


MP, If I'm not a member can I come and join that day or pay a fee to listen/participate?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

All of our meetings and workshops are free and open to the public. If you like what you see, and want to help us with our expenses, you could join our association.


----------

